# Baby Names



## FastTrax (Jan 20, 2021)

www.ebabynames.com

www.mamanatural.com/baby-names/

www.familyeducation.com/baby-names/browse-names/first--name/j

www.nameberry.com/baby-name-lists

www.ssa.gov/oact/babynames/decades/century.html

www.listofrandomnames.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Lists_of_names

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_nicknames

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Surnames

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_most_popular_given_names

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Given_names

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nickname

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_literary_initials

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_biblical_names


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2021)

* The year I was born, my name was the 3rd most popular girl's name. The year my Husband was born his name was the 3rd most popular boy's name. Surprising!*


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 20, 2021)

Speaking of names

The artist formally known as Prince



www.prince.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_(musician)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_Sign






****************************************************************************

The man with no name



www.clinteastwood.net

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clint_Eastwood

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_with_No_Name


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 20, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> * The year I was born, my name was the 3rd most popular girl's name. The year my Husband was born his name was the 3rd most popular boy's name. Surprising!*



I was born at 8:29PM on August 29th 1950 and I'm still poor as a church mouse. lololol


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 20, 2021)

My first name was 87th most popular the year I was born in the USA and in 1966 my son's first name was not even ranked.  Today, his name, Liam is one of the most popular.  It bacame well known when Liam Neeson hit these shores.


----------



## jerry old (Jan 20, 2021)

What's with the naming babies after states: Montanan, Wyoming, Idaho. Arizona's
Where are the Massachusetts's, Minnesota's, Long  Island's Brooklyn's, Yonkers' Yada, Yada, yada...

There's always Tex
My name is Washington D.C., just call me DC, never AC-DC, got it?


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 20, 2021)

jerry old said:


> What's with the naming babies after states: Montanan, Wyoming, Idaho. Arizona's
> Where are the Massachusetts's, Minnesota's, Long  Island's Brooklyn's, Yonkers' Yada, Yada, yada...
> 
> There's always Tex
> My name is Washington D.C., just call me DC, never AC-DC, got it?



Prime example:


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 21, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Prime example:
> 
> View attachment 145522


Actually there are some girls (and maybe boys) named Brooklyn.  I remember the first time I saw Dakota Fanning. I knew she was destined to be a star.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

I was born in Scotland in the mid 50's... I've found  100 of the most popular baby names for 1950...

https://www.nrscotland.gov.uk/files/statistics/name2.pdf


The first 12 Female names are members of my family...( mother, grandmother, aunts, sisters cousins etc...)... the first 16 Male names are also members of my family...
My name isn't even in the top 100... yet it's not an unusual name  (BTW it's not Holly)


----------



## Sassycakes (May 2, 2021)

This thread reminded me that my Dad's parents' names were the same as my mom's parents. My Dad had 3 sisters with the same names as 3 of my Mom's sisters. My Dad's name and one of my Mom's brothers had the same name. Weird!


----------



## Oris Borloff (May 2, 2021)

One time I was having a conversation with a nurse who was telling me about a time she had worked in a neonatal unit at a different hospital.  She was speaking with a new mother who'd given birth to twins.  She asked her if she'd decided on names yet and was informed by the woman, that the hospital had given them names already--Twinna and Twinnbee.  Thinking that was odd, she had looked down at the chart to see the woman's name followed by name of babies:  Twin A, Twin B.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 2, 2021)

Hollydolly, from your post, I can see that both my first name and middle name were in the top 10.   Every other male in this area seem to share my middle name - Alexander.  Mother said that if I had fair hair, I would be known as 'Sandy'.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 2, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> One time I was having a conversation with a nurse who was telling me about a time she had worked in a neonatal unit at a different hospital.  She was speaking with a new mother who'd given birth to twins.  She asked her if she'd decided on names yet and was informed by the woman, that the hospital had given them names already--Twinna and Twinnbee.  Thinking that was odd, she had looked down at the chart to see the woman's name followed by name of babies:  Twin A, Twin B.


When I lived in London I knew a couple, he was from Egypt and their first child was named after him: "Rif'at." 
His wife was English and her sister had named her baby boy, "Rafferty." Neither family ever seemed to realise that those two cousins had the sobriquet, Rif Raff.


----------



## FastTrax (May 2, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> When I lived in London I knew a couple, he was from Egypt and their first child was named after him: "Rif'at."
> His wife was English and her sister had named her baby boy, "Rafferty." Neither family ever seemed to realise that those two cousins had the sobriquet, Rif Raff.



Rif Raff: ROTFLMAO


----------



## Murrmurr (May 2, 2021)

Dad named all his sons after former presidents with no preference for their first names over their last names. He named me Franklin, Roosevelt's first name, but he named my oldest brother Grant, and my youngest brother McKinley. 

Dad started calling me Mick when I was a toddler and it stuck. So everyone in my family calls me Mick, but to everyone else, including myself, I'm Frank.

I doubt the name Franklin was ever popular, even during Franklin D. Roosevelt's presidency.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I was born in Scotland in the mid 50's... I've found  100 of the most popular baby names for 1950...
> 
> https://www.nrscotland.gov.uk/files/statistics/name2.pdf
> 
> ...





OneEyedDiva said:


> Actually there are some girls (and maybe boys) named Brooklyn.  I remember the first time I saw Dakota Fanning. I knew she was destined to be a star.


The woman who plays the part of Martin Sheen and Jane Fonda’s daughter in “Grace & Frankie” is Brooklyn Decker


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2021)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> The woman who plays the part of Martin Sheen and Jane Fonda’s daughter in “Grace & Frankie” is Brooklyn Decker


David & Victoria Beckhams' eldest son is called Brooklyn


----------



## Sassycakes (May 2, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Dad named all his sons after former presidents with no preference for their first names over their last names. He named me Franklin, Roosevelt's first name, but he named my oldest brother Grant, and my youngest brother McKinley.
> 
> Dad started calling me Mick when I was a toddler and it stuck. So everyone in my family calls me Mick, but to everyone else, including myself, I'm Frank.
> 
> I doubt the name Franklin was ever popular, even during Franklin D. Roosevelt's presidency.


 I love the name Frank because it was my Dad's name. I also have 3 nephews named Frank and a couple of Uncles and cousins named Frank.


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> Hollydolly, from your post, I can see that both my first name and middle name were in the top 10.   Every other male in this area seem to share my middle name - Alexander. * Mother said that if I had fair hair, I would be known as 'Sandy'.*


Exactly, yes you would....


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Dad named all his sons after former presidents with no preference for their first names over their last names. He named me Franklin, Roosevelt's first name, but he named my oldest brother Grant, and my youngest brother McKinley.
> 
> Dad started calling me Mick when I was a toddler and it stuck. So everyone in my family calls me Mick, but to everyone else, including myself, I'm Frank.
> 
> I doubt the name Franklin was ever popular, even during Franklin D. Roosevelt's presidency.


Mick is an extremely popular name in the UK, especially among the Irish


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> This thread reminded me that my Dad's parents' names were the same as my mom's parents. My Dad had 3 sisters with the same names as 3 of my Mom's sisters. My Dad's name and one of my Mom's brothers had the same name. Weird!


that's incredible!!

Both my grandmothers, and my eldest aunt had the same names, and my mother gave it to me as a middle name


----------



## Glowworm (May 3, 2021)

Priest at christening asks the baby's mother the following question: "Mrs. Bacon are you sure you want your baby to be christened Eg'n?"


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 3, 2021)

Well folks... my daughter is Jamie Elizabeth, I liked Jamie, Elizabeth was my Mom.
My son dates and gets engaged and married to a great girl whose name is: Jamie Elizabeth, named for her Dad and his sister.
Now they both work for the same company!
You can take your confused crayon out anytime and color me in


----------



## Murrmurr (May 3, 2021)

My ex-wife and I agreed to name my daughter after the ex's maternal grandmother. It's a very old-fashioned name and it's still pretty uncommon. When my daughter was about 12, she begged me to change the spelling to "Mod."  

(She likes her name just fine now)


----------



## Sassycakes (May 14, 2021)

*I was just thinking about names. My Mom's name was Elizabeth. When all the granddaughters were born they got the middle name Elizabeth and now all the great-granddaughter's middle names are Elizabeth. My mom picked my sister's name years before my sister was born. She didn't pick out a name for me because she didn't think I would be born because she lost my twin in her early months of pregnancy. So she named me after the nurse that helped during my delivery.*


----------



## FastTrax (May 14, 2021)

Can anybody here please explain to me why I have not received one residuals check for my patented thread from 01/20/2021 until now?


----------



## bowmore (May 14, 2021)

With apologies to Billy Joel, whose daughter is named Alexa, and he wrote a song called "The Downeaster Alexa". Nobody is naming there daughter that for obvious reasons. In fact when we talk about our Amazon Alexa, we refer to her as "the bitch"


----------



## FastTrax (May 14, 2021)

bowmore said:


> With apologies to Billy Joel, whose daughter is named Alexa, and he wrote a song called "The Downeaster Alexa". Nobody is naming there daughter that for obvious reasons. In fact when we talk about our Amazon Alexa, we refer to her as "the bitch"



Alexa is cute but Siri is smart, so who wins the Bluetooth speaker war? Alexa, Siri or the NSA?


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 15, 2021)

There’s been a car commercial that the guy keeps calling the vehicle, Alexa, I think it’s a Buick... apparently my Alexa has very good hearing, finally told her to shut up!
I do think that commercial with the seniors calling it every name that starts with an “A” is a riot.


----------

